# raw chicken breast



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

will it be cool to feed my p's some raw chicken? i am going to the store to get their food today. but this is all i will have for a couple more hrs. they also haven't eaten for over 24 hrs.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I dont think you can feed them chicken.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

well i have seen plenty of videos of guys feeding their p's chicken. may i have other opinions?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Just wait until you can get some nutritious food for them.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd recomend boiling the chicken first.... Your risking salmonela outbreak if put raw chicken in your tank.

PS.... get some shrimp instead. You can feed it to them raw and its perfectly safe. The shrimp shells will also enhance your P's colors.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> I'd recomend boiling the chicken first.... Your risking salmonela outbreak if put raw chicken in your tank.
> 
> PS.... get some shrimp instead. You can feed it to them raw and its perfectly safe. The shrimp shells will also enhance your P's colors.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Don't do it. Just wait until you've got some good nutritious food for them. Poultry, pork, and beef are bad for piranha as a main staple, which I know you didn't plan on doing. I think that you wanted to just do a splurge of the moment thing which would've been fine if the chicken had been cooked. Just wait.
~Taylor~


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Feed it raw. Don't cook it, boil it, etc.... Just get fresh chicken from a butcher that contains no preservatives. Chicken from a supermarket may contain preservatives you got to be careful there.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Feed it raw. Don't cook it, boil it, etc.... Just get fresh chicken from a butcher that contains no preservatives. Chicken from a supermarket may contain preservatives you got to be careful there.
> [snapback]1026756[/snapback]​


What he said. Make sure you feed the non fatty part, like the breast, rinsed well.

I wouldn't do it for mine, though. They don't need it. They need shrimp, tilapia, catfish, squid (calamari), smelts. Fresh, or frozen and thawed, not canned or cooked.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

24 hours isn't a big deal... and a few more hours is nothing.


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

why dont u eat the chicken breast







and just grab them some nice healthy food!


----------

